# Need a gunsmith



## hancock husler (Jan 25, 2016)

I have my dads browning bar in 270. He bought it new in 1980. It jams frequently and nock the primers out of the shell. I would like to get it repaired and re blues for him. Can anyone help. It has gone to a couple shops that said they could fix it and came back in worse condition.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow - out on a limb here but is he shooting reloaded ammo?  All the guns I have owned and I cant imagine what would cause the primer to get uncapped.  Usually this is the result of too much pressure and/or too many case reloads.
I have had a few .300 Win mag loads pop out the spent primer but these are hot [64 ksi level] and have been reloaded a few times.
The primer pocket stretches due to high pressure and the primer comes loose, not because the rifle knocks it out.

I suppose if the case is sticking in the chamber then the extractor could deform the rim and maybe cause an issue but I'm stretching here.  Either way high pressure or oversized cases sounds like a candidate.

Reloaded cases not fully resized etc would also lead to jamming in any semiauto.

If this happens with factory ammo I would look for a bore obstruction or bent bbl causing higher pressures and stretching the case excessively.


----------



## hancock husler (Jan 26, 2016)

Federal ammo is what he used. Wasn't doing it till it came from a gun smith. Not going to mention any names in a open forum.


----------



## tcoker (Jan 27, 2016)

Randy Henson in Acworth, by the Cabela's.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 27, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> Federal ammo is what he used. Wasn't doing it till it came from a gun smith. Not going to mention any names in a open forum.



OK - I guess if the smith opened up the gas port the bolt could be slamming back so hard that hitting the ejector is decapping the primer by inertia.  Thats not good.  Maybe he opened up the port thinking it wasn't cycling fast enough and that was the cause of the jams.

My mini 30 used to throw brass 30-40 feet; I got some gas block bushings and narrowed the port size so now it cycles nice and mild.  Even with the factory setup it never decapped a primer though.

Not familar with the BAR gas block setup but from a quick search it sounds like the newer rifles have a gas  regulator adjustment screw and older guns can be modified to adjust the same way.

So - it may just need to be tuned up so it cycles best with the ammo he is using.  Leave a box of ammo with the smith this time and ask if he can test it with your loads.

https://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=421260


----------



## frosty20 (Jan 27, 2016)

try this guy. he came highly recommended to me. He is in Loganville

http://www.patriotarmsgunsmithing.com/


----------



## Beaudeane (Feb 4, 2016)

ACRW in Ringold. Cloud springs road exit. Going north, turn right, 1/4 mile on right. They do good work. Pretty fast too.


----------



## Steve08 (Feb 9, 2016)

tcoker said:


> Randy Henson in Acworth, by the Cabela's.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


I have to vouch for Randy as well, great guy.


----------

